# tiba developments hurghada



## tctech (May 27, 2013)

Hi does anybody have any knowledge /experience of these developments tiba towers etc ,I am looking to purchase an apartment in hurghada as a holiday bolt hole and would be interested in any comments on these properties, also looking at magawish paradise ,so build quality ,location,security, (I realise these are not on the sea front)And anything else good or bad that may be of relevance :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

There is another forum which I am not allowed to name which discusses all the Tiba projects in detail. Hopefully you can search and find it (Web World).

After all the horror stories with property development in Hurghada, so far the Tiba projects have not had any bad reports. Owners are starting to take possession and furnish their properties.

They are very cheap starting from £6,000 I think but very small rooms. I haven't actually seen any but they are on the road to Hurghada from where I live in El Gouna. What you need to be careful of is that the properties are maintained after construction is complete with a good management company. Think carefully about what you will do with it. The cost of flights are very expensive now. Maybe a package holiday all inclusive is the same price? Being not close to the sea and in an area not particularly for tourists is why they are cheap. Yes the beach is across the road but owned by hotels.

Everyone is attracted to buying off plan. Don't expect to be able to sell it easily especially at a profit and if you do sell it is very difficult or impossible to get your money out of Egypt at the moment.

I'm not an expert on this, just followed the property forums to keep uptodate with what is going on. There are happy owners there, no-one knows what the future is in Egypt so just be realistic about any decisions and don't get wrapped up on glossy artistic impressions.

Hope that helps a littles


----------



## pavak (Nov 6, 2011)

tctech said:


> Hi does anybody have any knowledge /experience of these developments tiba towers etc ,I am looking to purchase an apartment in hurghada as a holiday bolt hole and would be interested in any comments on these properties, also looking at magawish paradise ,so build quality ,location,security, (I realise these are not on the sea front)And anything else good or bad that may be of relevance :fingerscrossed:


Hello, I own a 2- bed in Tiba towers 2 , I chose these builders after seeing the quality of finishing in Towers 1 and also that I was able to stand on the apartment so although off- plan I could actually see what I was getting unlike other developers who offered discounts for up front payment and who have yet to even turn a grain of sand 2 years later the location is rather remote but with local shops within easy walking distance for basics and a bakery that never seems to shut, El Gouna and Hurghada are roughly the same distances and local mini buses are cheap it was bought for winter sun during a hopeful early retirement in 10 years time the cost? Less than I pay for a car that worthless after 10 years, due diligence is done and the developer is trustworthy by Egyptians standards they have a management company looking after all the Tibas with the cost of studios the price of a family holiday somewhere exotic and if you're not tied to school holidays there are bargains to be had with the airlines


----------



## tctech (May 27, 2013)

thanks for the replys guys ,I am currently looking at a resale apartment in one of the tiba's ,looks to me to be a better bet than buying an off plan jobbie that may never get completed,


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

If it is the same Tiba that has built the La Vista 1,2,3,4,5 and maybe 6 on the road between Ein el Sukhna and Zafarana than you should not have problems, I was amazed to see how fast they were in building those areas, however, I would also suggest to buy only once you see it, it might be more expensive at the end but it is a very good way to avoid unpredictable risks.


----------

